
Mast Brings You Two Numbers on One Phone with No App - jkingsbery
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/4/10914764/mast-mobile-carrier-two-phone-numbers
======
solfrombrooklyn
Hey, Jamie, Can you talk a little more about how this works?

~~~
jkingsbery
Mast Mobile acts as a mobile network provider (MVNO), but we've integrated
software into the network routing, we can do lots of cool things. The most
prominent of these features is that we can provide a different caller id based
on who is on the other end. This lets us show, for example, your personal
number to friends and relatives, but a work number to your clients. The same
architecture also lets our users specify that they aren't receiving work calls
at the time, but are receiving personal calls.

All of this is done without the use of an application - you just use your
phone as you normally would, and our software keeps track of which number to
use for each of your contacts. There are a few companies out there that are
attempting to do something similar, but they require that you make some calls
using their app, which is not how people are used to using a phone.

We've done this by a series of integrations with different systems that are
needed for phone account management, routing phones and billing with an
orchestration layer in the middle. We plan on extending this over time so that
more integrations are possible in the future.

